# Dog Caricatures... need your help!



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Right! So I'm moving at the end of the month, and that means picking back up the ol' Pet Portrait business to supplement the income. I've been out of it for a few years and don't have any new material to show commissioners, which makes recruiting new clients difficult! I figured you guys would be a great place to ask a favor.

I'd like to do a hand-full of caricature portraits of some different dogs. Obviously most of us have GSDs, but I'm sure some of you guys have other kids you'd like portraits of too. Since I may well be rusty, these will be FREE! Woohoo! If you love it, great! If you don't, I'll refund your money, haha! 

So here's what I'd love for y'all to do: post a face pic of your dog (the pose doesn't matter, as long as I can see the markings properly), a brief description of the dog's 'attitude' and I'll do the rest. I'll post the resulting picture here for everybody to enjoy. Feel free to use them however you'd like (if you'd like an icon for this site I can make a quick one for you) but be sure to credit me if you do!

Hopefully I get a few bites on this! Thanks!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Here is my 9 year old Cattle Dog Saba. She's pretty happy go lucky,but definitely gets annoyed with the fosters who want to play all of the time. Eating is her favorite passtime!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

This is Mikko. He's a big goofy boy that loves chasing squirrels, herding sheep, and doing agility 










Thanks!


Oops, not sure I read this correctly- are you looking for only non-GSD?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

^ I think her face would make a nice one xD


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is Jax. she is a monkey. Lives to play.










These pictures show her personality perfectly


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the pics so far! Here's Saba. I'm definitely rusty, sorry.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Saba looks great!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Forgot her personality- Koda is stubborn, bossy, hyper, loves to herd, adores swimming, and almost always has a smile on her face (or her teeth bared)


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thor is a firecracker.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Kaiser (GSD)*- He is my velcro puppy, very intelligent, crafty, naughty at times (though really he's not bad), and amazing all the same. He can be very serious or very goofy, but his tongue always seems to stick out, which makes him so stinkin' adorable. He is very approachable and VERY happy, soft to the touch, loves chin scratches, and thinks he is the world's most socialized GSD.

The most recent is here: 

table sit by jsnail17, on Flickr


happy boy by jsnail17, on Flickr

Broken ear (younger Kaiser) and a serious Dakota

happy 18 weeks, kaiser! by jsnail17, on Flickr

*Dakota (GSD/COLLIE)*-Dakota is SUPER smart (like, its almost scary), VERY sweet and loving (but not a cuddler). She, like Kaiser, has to know where I am at all times. She is my prissy diva who is a drama queen (huffing and puffing when I give her a command she doesn't want to do, and yet, she still does it, lol) who LOVES water but HATES walking on wet grass after a rain (go figure?) and HAS to balance on the curb (yup, all 4 paws OFF the grass) to go #2. She is in training to be a therapy dog because she has such a warm, inviting expression and she trusts me and will do anything I ask (even if she isn't sure or doesn't want to). 

cross-eyed by jsnail17, on Flickr


tongue! by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I've always loves these of my dogs.

Here's Freckles. She's just a lovable mush who wants to sit on your lap and watch movies all day. I love her smile. 



















Penny. She's a big clumsy dork. She's always running full speed with no breaks, but loves to curl up into a ball and be pet.










Aiden. He's a goofball. He just loves his mamma more than anything and would do anything that he thought would make her happy.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the Freckles smile pic-beagles are awesome


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Oh, me me me 

This is my Buddy, he is a jack russel/rat terrier/schnauzer mix (that should say it all lol) hyper hyper hyper, run run run, dig dig dig.....squirrel! Treat?! run run run......he's very AD/HD


























My Bailey girl, she is sweet and loyal, snuggly and vocal, protective and well mannered. She's a girly girl.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohhh, please! I LOVE these!

Hunter is super affectionate, super velcro dog, but a serious dude when necessary. He's the love of my life!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

My NS Duck Toller, Cleo- she's friendly, goofy, playful


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Gaia...she's a little bal of energy, has to know exactly what's going on with everyone in the house, my snuggle bug on rainy days and an ever so precious devil dog.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

**crosses fingers**

Here's my Willie dog! I've always wanted a drawing of him, so I hope you pick me.  The face picture is a bit fuzzy, so I've attached the second one with laser eyes so you can see his wispies easier.

Willie is a sweet 11 y/o BC mix. He LOVES his treats more than anything - even me!  His favorite toy of all time is his rope tug (closely followed by squeaky tennis balls), but he does like to "herd" all his toys together regardless. He's my sweet, cuddly boy and I don't know what I'd do without him!!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> This is Mikko. He's a big goofy boy that loves chasing squirrels, herding sheep, and doing agility


Sorry it took me a while, I've been busy moving! Here's Mikko.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh that's very cool!!

Here's Duke.
He's very sweet, calm, loving, but when it comes time to work he's got a good amount of drive and aggression and gives 200% to make me happy.
















I know I'm a bit late to this, so not sure if you are looking for more dogs... but, if so... I have 2 other very different looking dogs with VERY different personalities.. I'll post them just in case they can be of any help.

Zira.
Goofy, hyper, very loving, not aggressive at all (more like a golden retriever), still very puppy like. Loyal but very independent. Happy dog.










Storm.
Strong female, very stubborn! She's fearless and has a lot of drive. Confident, serious dog with more energy then I thought possibly. Heavy boned.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Here are my JRT's...Gizmo is on the left, Cricket on the right.










Gizmo is super sweet, smart, pretty serious.
Cricket is a bratty but very sweet energizer bunny...


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

marbury said:


> Sorry it took me a while, I've been busy moving! Here's Mikko.


Awesome, I love it! The head tilt is really cute. Thanks! Do I have your permission to use it for a shirt or something? If no, that's okay


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's Felix AKA "BUBBA". He's a very simple dog that just loves love!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Piper shes my long haired pattern sable. Lazy but very cuddly. Loves to cuddle and annoy my bf's 10 month old male German Shepherd Zeus when he goes to chase balls. She chases him. Love to please and is super smart. Learns a trick in a matter of minutes. Loves to swim and loves other GSDs..but no so much any other type of breed. Not always the friendliest at first with other breeds but loves people. Can be shy at times though. She is just over 7 months now and the love of my life!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Awesome, I love it! The head tilt is really cute. Thanks! Do I have your permission to use it for a shirt or something? If no, that's okay


Sure! Just be sure to point 'em to me if they ask who did the illustration, lol.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I have an awesome cat that we call by a variety of names
Mafia Cat
Coco Fat Face " The Bean "Lopez
Jabba the Hut
Fat Boy

Here are a few pics of him if you are interested. He was pretty much a feral neighborhood street cat that we tamed and he became ours. He is very sweet.....until he bites you...lol. Everyone loves him because of how awesome his face is and he struts around like he owns the house. 

Stella and my deceased Rio girl always provide him with a wide berth when he walks by them.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------

